# Hoyt 38 Pro



## badgerhunter84 (Dec 17, 2005)

*38 pro*

very nice choice, smooth.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

which year bow? 07s had XT2000 limbs and the 08 has a different riser with XT1000 limbs. I have an 07 thats my target setup with C2 cams, have no complaints at all.


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a leftover 2008 that he said he'd make me a really good deal on. I think I might do it.

David


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

whats a really good deal? for a camo or target color??


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

$499 for a target blue. Shot maybe a dozen times. Just not alot of target shooters up here I guess

David


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

Sounds good. A buddy shoots a 2008 38Pro and really likes it.


----------

